# Help picking a kayak



## ejs1980 (May 17, 2010)

I've been wanting to take up kayak fishing for a while now. I'm 6'2" and 270. I know that limits my kayak options. I'll mainly be fishing small rivers and lakes with the occasional trip to the coast fishing shallow flats. I want something stable enough I can stand and fish. Also need room for gear and a cooler. I need one for food/drinks. What do you keep your fish in? I know a stringer or basket will work most of the time in freshwater but I regulary get keeper sea trout close to the boat only to get cut into by big bluefish, so I'm guessing they need to be out of the water. I'm hoping to find a used one at least until I'm sure kayak fishing is for me. Most of the used ones I have found have a weight capacity that is about my weight without gear so what are the best picks for big guys.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2010)

Look at the Ocean Kayak Big Game.

http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaks/angler_editions/prowler_big_game.html


----------



## Bruiser (May 17, 2010)

^ That's exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 17, 2010)

I am a big dude and that is the most stable ride out there for a big fella plus gear! Pretty dry ride too...


----------



## ejs1980 (May 17, 2010)

Would you pick the big game over the x factor.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2010)

Of course I would but I am an Ocean Pro Staffer so..........


----------



## Bruiser (May 17, 2010)

ejs1980, those are both kayak monstrosities and your needs will be served with either one of them.


----------



## speechless33759 (May 18, 2010)

Listen to Randy....he's a kayaking god! Dont skimp on quality. Most people I know starting out tried other brands and finally ended up gettin Ocean Kayaks and wondered why they went through all the hassle.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 18, 2010)

I second speechless.  Randy knows his stuff


----------



## yakfishingfool (May 18, 2010)

You might want to take a look at the Native Ultimate 14.5 as well.  I have the Ultimate 12 (I'm only 6' /190) and absolutely love it.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

speechless33759 said:


> Listen to Randy....he's a kayaking god! Dont skimp on quality. Most people I know starting out tried other brands and finally ended up gettin Ocean Kayaks and wondered why they went through all the hassle.



Thanks but I am nowhere near a god of any kind.  But I do have a passion for this sport and love to help people get involved in it.

ejs1980,
I am not sure where you live but I have several kayaks including Big Games, Tridents and Drifters that you might like to try.  I will be glad to go fishing with you sometime and bring them and let you try one out.


----------



## deerhunter09 (May 18, 2010)

Take a look at Wilderness Systems Ride 135, I am relatively new to Kayak fishing and have been out on Lanier with power boaters buzzing by way too close and it has been extremely stable. I will say that standing on any kayak is going to be tough unless you get a Hobie or maybe a Commander or Ultimate. I highly recommend paddling one before you buy.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

Hobie?  There is no place to stand in a Hobie.  The Ride you can stand in.


----------



## willyredeemed (May 18, 2010)

i have an ok scrambler xt angler and i'm able to stand just fine in it.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 18, 2010)

*Kayak*



ejs1980 said:


> I've been wanting to take up kayak fishing for a while now. I'm 6'2" and 270. I know that limits my kayak options. I'll mainly be fishing small rivers and lakes with the occasional trip to the coast fishing shallow flats. I want something stable enough I can stand and fish. Also need room for gear and a cooler. I need one for food/drinks. What do you keep your fish in? I know a stringer or basket will work most of the time in freshwater but I regulary get keeper sea trout close to the boat only to get cut into by big bluefish, so I'm guessing they need to be out of the water. I'm hoping to find a used one at least until I'm sure kayak fishing is for me. Most of the used ones I have found have a weight capacity that is about my weight without gear so what are the best picks for big guys.



The Ocean Kayaks seem to be awesome!
I was told, for my first one, in my avatar, to go with a cheap one and get the feel for a yak, then decide what YOU REALLY NEED.
So, I bought this little SOT and I'm about 1/2 your size, 5'9, 145#'s, but so far, the only thing I really don't like about it is that I can't stand up. However, I can sit on the side, and easily slip out and stand up.
My next one will be one that I can stand up in.
I've just got into em and let me warn you, there's way too many directions to take! The yaks themselves aren't too expensive, but if you want a good seat and paddle, dig deep into your pocket!


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

Standing is a little overrate IMO but there are definately times when it is of great value.  Standing does require a stable kayak but it also requires some good balance on the part of the kayaker.  If you can't walk the drunk line sober, forget about standing in a kayak.  Standing also take some physical conditioning.  All kayaks will require a continuous adjustment as you stand.  This sometimes seems small but over a period of time can start to work on your ankles and eventually up into you back and sholders.  And when standing in a river and floating along and your kayak hits a rock and your kayak stops, you won't.  Lastly the bigger you are the harder it will be as you get your center of gravity higher in the yak.

For big guys load capacity of the kayak is one issue and stability of the kayak is another.  They do not necessarily go hand in hand either.  Width means stability for the most part, though hull design has some to do with it.  Width also  normally means harder to paddle since there is more boat to push thru the water.  Speed and ease of paddling comes from narrow long boats.  Easy paddling is not normally an issue in rivers and on small ponds but get to the salt flats or big reserviors and you will need to paddle a long way and you will gladly trade speed for the ability to stand.  This is the reson ther is no perfect yak as of yet.  There is no way to make a wide, stable, narrow, fast, easy paddling kayak.

As has been said, your best option is to paddle as many as you can before buying.  You can either attend a paddle expo at a dealer (I will be in Chattanooga this weekend at Rock Creek for theirs), attend one of our tournaments (two left) where there will be lots of different boats to try or go to The Outside World in Dawsonville where they have an indoor pool and carry about every major manufacturer and you can try them all out.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> The Ocean Kayaks seem to be awesome!
> I was told, for my first one, in my avatar, to go with a cheap one and get the feel for a yak, then decide what YOU REALLY NEED.
> So, I bought this little SOT and I'm about 1/2 your size, 5'9, 145#'s, but so far, the only thing I really don't like about it is that I can't stand up. However, I can sit on the side, and easily slip out and stand up.
> My next one will be one that I can stand up in.
> I've just got into em and let me warn you, there's way too many directions to take! The yaks themselves aren't too expensive, but if you want a good seat and paddle, dig deep into your pocket!


Wasting money by going cheap first is not a good idea.  As you see you now want a better yak.


----------



## speechless33759 (May 18, 2010)

Told you Randy is the man! Like he said depends on what you're looking for. Stability and standing - get a wider boat. Speed and ability to cut current better - narrower. I do encourage you to come to a tournament to see what people have and how they're rigged. 

I agree that standing is overrated. The only time I'd see it to be a real assett is stalking grass flats for reds, then I'd love to stand.


----------



## jcd465 (May 18, 2010)

I hesitate to reply because I have only had my yak's for about a month. However, I have used them every weekend since I bought them. To help you out I am 6'4" and about 300LB. I am a pretty big boy. I thought my only option was the big game but I ended up going with the OK trident 13. It suits all my needs and I got a good deal on it at the Outside World. The longest I have set and fished out of it so far is 5 hours with no soreness whatsoever. But I have only been going to the local reservoirs with no motor boats on them so my experience is limited to reservoir paddling. The only problem I had with the trident is the feet rest did not adjust far enough for me but that was easily fixable by just taking them off. I am very happy with my purchase and it was cheaper than the big game. Price was a big consideration since I had to buy two. If I only had to buy one for myself I would have probably went with the big game. 

I bought my wife an OK prowler 13 angler and she loves it as well. 



Hope this helps, 

JcD


----------



## KDarsey (May 18, 2010)

I am with Randy and I always tell anyone that one of your first investments should be a trip to The Outside World. The guys there are interested in putting you in the right boat, not just selling it and taking your money.
They are knowledgeable and glad to help.


----------



## deerhunter09 (May 18, 2010)

Randy said:


> Hobie?  There is no place to stand in a Hobie.  The Ride you can stand in.



  You can stand in a Pro Angler easier than any other kayak that is made, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 18, 2010)

Standing is overrated...


----------



## fatboy84 (May 18, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Standing is overrated...



What is the one you have in your avatar?


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

deerhunter09 said:


> You can stand in a Pro Angler easier than any other kayak that is made, in my humble opinion.



You are correct about the Pro Angler.  I just do not really consider it a kayak nor does Hobie.

Jcd465,
I imagine that T-13 is a little of a wet ride at your weight.  That is my favorite yak at the present time.  It is a good all around ride pretty easy to stand in and very fast.  I outran a Hobie with the new turbo fins just this past weekend. lol.
In general you should look for a kayak with near twice your weight capacity.  Sure the Big Game will float with 600lbs but performance really starts to fall off when the yak starts riding lower in the water.


----------



## limbhanger (May 18, 2010)

Test some before picking. I went with the Native Manta Ray 12 Angler. Now all I need is some invites to fish!


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

limbhanger said:


> Test some before picking. I went with the Native Manta Ray 12 Angler. Now all I need is some invites to fish!



Just say when.


----------



## jcd465 (May 18, 2010)

Randy,

You are correct. The first time on the water my seat was very wet. Since I am only using the boat on Reservoirs I bought scupper plugs and have a completely dry ride now(other than paddle drips). I really enjoy the boat. If my wife didn't have to have a boat as well. I would have went the the big game. Money always seems to have a way of limiting what I would like to have.


----------



## speechless33759 (May 18, 2010)

fatboy84 said:


> What is the one you have in your avatar?



That's his new wheelchair...for the water!


----------



## Pavy (May 18, 2010)

I'm 6'2", 320lbs and I just love my OK Trident 15...I can still carry 200lbs+ of gear if I need to including a full size Igloo IceCube cooler...though I do not try to stand in it.  It has a 550lb capacity which is less than the Big Game's 600lb limit, but it is only 29" wide compared to the Big Game's 34" which makes it paddle much faster.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2010)

The Trident 15 is a fast ride.  Many just find it too long in many cases.  I use it pretty much exclusively in the salt especially when I am going more in the flats or offshore.  Standing is pretty easy as well.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 18, 2010)

Randy said:


> Wasting money by going cheap first is not a good idea.  As you see you now want a better yak.



Let me assure you, I didn't "waste" very much money at all,,,
Plus, it came with a LOT of accessories, actually worth as much as the yak itself.
I went with what my peers suggested I do. (and I really did get a great deal)
I ALWAYS want "better" everything, but I'm with jcd465, and money does play a role in my hobbies.
This little 10'er is gonna do me just fine untill I can muster up enough $$ for what I now know I want, and this sweet little ride will go to my Wife. She already wants it,,,


----------



## ted_BSR (May 18, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Let me assure you, I didn't "waste" very much money at all,,,
> Plus, it came with a LOT of accessories, actually worth as much as the yak itself.
> I went with what my peers suggested I do. (and I really did get a great deal)
> I ALWAYS want "better" everything, but I'm with jcd465, and money does play a role in my hobbies.
> This little 10'er is gonna do me just fine untill I can muster up enough $$ for what I now know I want, and this sweet little ride will go to my Wife. She already wants it,,,



Yeah, I agree, your first may last a season or two, but then it will become a "buddy" boat.  That is a great thing to have!


----------



## 7 point (May 18, 2010)

Im 6,2 about 220 lbs and I have A heritage redfish 14ft and its A good stable yak


----------



## ZachYak (May 18, 2010)

If standing is a definite must for you and you want to take it in the salt.  I would suggest the OK Big Game or Ride 135.   Malibu makes solid kayaks for big guys too but good luck finding one in GA. 

IMO Standing isn't crucial, I can stand in both of my kayaks but rarely do.  If you're really into flipping then it may suit your needs, but basically everything else (including pitching and fly fishing) can be done very well from the sitting position.


----------



## ejs1980 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I don't plan to spend most of my time standing. Most of the yaks I've tried before were rentals and sit in types. After a couple hours I start having muscle spasms in my lower back and have to stand. It doesn't work to good in sit in types. I live near Valdosta about 15 miles from the Florida line. If there's any tournaments down my way I don't know where or when. I also rarely see any here unless there on a cartop heading to Florida. I looked at the trident 13 and liked it but decided the weight limit was a little on the low end for me. I.m sure I'll be tempted to fish near the channel markers at a few of the places I fish and don't so much mind getting wet as thats part of the sport but I want to get wet when I choose too or because a big fish came off the hook right next to the boat and causes me to roll the other way. I don't want to get wet every time a boat goes by. How easy is the trident 15 to turn around? The reason I asked about the x-factor is because it's only an inch narrower and a foot and a half longer and I thought it may paddle easier. I may be wrong.  There's also a close to new one a couple hours away with a nice paddle,seat,scott rod holder, and pickup hitch adapter for 800. I don't know if thats a good deal or not but people seem to be proud of used fishing kayaks compared to normal kayaks. Thanks to everyone for the input. Randy I live about three hours from you but may have to take you up on that one day soon. 
                                                      Thanks


----------



## ZachYak (May 18, 2010)

As far as the 15 foot kayak goes, it's going to be tough to turn without a rudder.  I have a 14' Tarpon that I love, but I wouldn't love it as much without the rudder.   Also any of those kayaks are not the best option for standing, though it can be done. 

I strongly strongly recommend you go test out a Ride 135 AND Big Game. Go talk to the guys on the Forgotten Coast -- http://www.fcka.net/phpbb3/ they may know of some spots closer to you that you can test some yaks out.


----------



## ejs1980 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks I'll definetly register at the Forgotten Coast website. I've looked at it several times there doesn't seem to be much traffic on that sight but alot of good info. I'm not sure how the weight limit works as size increases. I've heard several people say twice your weight is what the yak shoud weigh. That pretty much limits me to about four popular models. At 270 the weight limit on my kayak should be at least 540. So if I add my gear say 60lbs worth I would still be 210 lbs below max capacity. A 150lb angler with a kayak with a 300lb limit and the same 60 lbs of gear would only be 90 lbs from the max capacity. Now I just need to find somewhere I can paddle around and try some out.


----------



## ejs1980 (May 25, 2010)

Well. I've finally got it figured out. I'm going to try a big game, ride 135, and trident 15. Maybe a few more. I had crossed the ride off of my list because of weight capacity but after many reccomendations to try it and also a kayak shop owner who has a OK trident 15 on clearance reccomended the 135 as well. I may just spend the summer renting and trying out all the ones on my list, carry a little gear and have fun doing it. I haven't found anywhere with a trident 15 to spend the day in yet but I'm sure I will.


----------



## ZachYak (May 25, 2010)

Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> Well. I've finally got it figured out. I'm going to try a big game, ride 135, and trident 15. Maybe a few more. I had crossed the ride off of my list because of weight capacity but after many reccomendations to try it and also a kayak shop owner who has a OK trident 15 on clearance reccomended the 135 as well. I may just spend the summer renting and trying out all the ones on my list, carry a little gear and have fun doing it. I haven't found anywhere with a trident 15 to spend the day in yet but I'm sure I will.



Let's plan a trip down there.  My mother-in-law lives in Thomasville so I will come down and bring my Trident 15 for you to try out.  I'll bring a Big Game also.


----------



## wmflyfisher (May 25, 2010)

Randy is a veteran and knows his stuff so any recommendation from him is golden but here's another vote for the Ride 135. I have owned 3 so far and for some reason I always end up going back to it. The layout is PERFECT IMO. Good luck.

-Wes


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 26, 2010)

wmflyfisher said:


> I have owned 3 so far and for some reason I always end up going back to it.
> -Wes




Do they fall apart or something after so long? How long?
What's* not *the deal here?


----------



## ZachYak (May 26, 2010)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Do they fall apart or something after so long? How long?
> What's* not *the deal here?


 
Nothing wrong with the Rides.

I'm pretty sure what he was saying was he likes to try alot of kayaks so he'll sell his Ride and get another one and end up not liking it as much as the Ride so he sells the other yak and gets a new Ride


----------



## ejs1980 (May 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> Let's plan a trip down there.  My mother-in-law lives in Thomasville so I will come down and bring my Trident 15 for you to try out.  I'll bring a Big Game also.



Couldn't pass that up if I already had a kayak. Just let me know when will be good for you and I'll make arrangements. I live about 35 minutes from Thomasville.


----------



## wmflyfisher (May 27, 2010)

ZachYak said:


> Nothing wrong with the Rides.
> 
> I'm pretty sure what he was saying was he likes to try alot of kayaks so he'll sell his Ride and get another one and end up not liking it as much as the Ride so he sells the other yak and gets a new Ride



Bingo  I'm drawn to new yaks!


----------



## hardwood17 (May 27, 2010)

where did that kayak come from?


----------



## ejs1980 (May 27, 2010)

hardwood17 said:


> where did that kayak come from?


----------



## ejs1980 (May 31, 2010)

Well I wound up getting a good deal on a x-factor saturday. Had it on the water yesterday and today. It is a little tough to get going but it goes a long way once you do. I can stand in it and the gator hatch has been a comfortable place for my four year old to hang out. He gets a little fussy about the life vest being hot but a couple splashes with the paddle and he cools off. Hit the river today and got in and out several times in shallow water. Definetly have to make a stakeout pole and a extender for my pickup. I still think I want a trident 15 for those long paddles like may be necessary in the salt.
We got it slimed today with about thirty redbreast and the boy had a blast wading around on the sandbars. On the way back the my son had his foot in the water and I told him to put it back in the boat. He said would an alligator get it. I said no but we might scare one going that fast and quiet. About that time we hit a gar about three foot long sunning on top of the water and it made a pretty good splash If only I had it on video catching the look on his face would have been worth the price of a new yak. I didn't have to tell him to pick up his foot again.


----------



## MTMiller (May 31, 2010)

I love the Ride 135.  It is an awesome kayak.


----------



## ZachYak (May 31, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> Well I wound up getting a good deal on a x-factor saturday. Had it on the water yesterday and today. It is a little tough to get going but it goes a long way once you do. I can stand in it and the gator hatch has been a comfortable place for my four year old to hang out. He gets a little fussy about the life vest being hot but a couple splashes with the paddle and he cools off. Hit the river today and got in and out several times in shallow water. Definetly have to make a stakeout pole and a extender for my pickup. I still think I want a trident 15 for those long paddles like may be necessary in the salt.
> We got it slimed today with about thirty redbreast and the boy had a blast wading around on the sandbars. On the way back the my son had his foot in the water and I told him to put it back in the boat. He said would an alligator get it. I said no but we might scare one going that fast and quiet. About that time we hit a gar about three foot long sunning on top of the water and it made a pretty good splash If only I had it on video catching the look on his face would have been worth the price of a new yak. I didn't have to tell him to pick up his foot again.



Awesome!!  The malibu kayaks look sweet but no stores in GA sell them.  I'm glad you had a good time out with your son, soon enough you'll be on the market for a 'yak for him


----------

